# The twins --- I'm first to post



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

The twins --- I'm first to post


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Pat, did you see these out near you? You find a place to hunt in that area yet? I think I found a place north of Marysville, but the drive is about 45 minutes from my house. Still looking though.


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

That picture was taken from my backyard. I've been trying to get permission to hunt back there but not having much luck as it is corporate owned. Did you know that Alum creek has a controlled bow hunt? I am going to apply for that this year. They let you hunt the non hunting areas.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's a pair too!  

TheBoys 
TheBoys2 

Another view  
Littleguy 

These guys both came from the same stand that I hung 4 years ago. I love bow hunting!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome deer Fool. I agree with the bow hunting statement, best thing ever.

Yeah Pat, I heard about the Alum deer hunting. You have to go to a class and shoot for the parkies. I think you have to hit a paper plate at 20 yards or something like that. I do know you have to register for it. You get to hunt where other people can't.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

fool, 
nice deer, i havn't got a shot at any yet. i just started bow hunting last year but i've been shooting bow for a while, i hope i get a shot at a nice buck this year..


----------

